# Rabbit Wringer ?????



## R&M's BB Farm (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello everyone. I am curious if anyone out there has ordered a wringer, and how long it actually took to recieve it? I ordered a wringer/cleaning station combo in Sept. 2013, and all I am getting is excuse after excuse. "I'll be caught up by the first of the year", "I be shipping in 2 more weeks" etc..... Also, when you did get it how did you like it?


----------



## spblademaker (Oct 8, 2013)

Get a piece of angle iron, a steel bar and a welder. Or find a friend with those things. That's my plan.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

R&M's BB Farm said:


> Hello everyone. I am curious if anyone out there has ordered a wringer, and how long it actually took to recieve it? I ordered a wringer/cleaning station combo in Sept. 2013, and all I am getting is excuse after excuse. "I'll be caught up by the first of the year", "I be shipping in 2 more weeks" etc..... Also, when you did get it how did you like it?


You must be already payed for it? If not I would have ordered from some where else "IF" I wanted one, which I don't.

Any welding shop can make you one in a few minutes.


----------



## ilovehome (Sep 5, 2010)

I ordered one in July and got it in November. I wrote several e-mails, and contacted him on facebook before he would respond. At one point, he sent me a shipping notice, but then did not mail it until I wrote him another e-mail, "Seriously, you sent a shipping notice but did not send it?" I am willing to wait and work with someone, but he kept saying one thing but doing another. I've only used it a couple of times, and it worked fine but does take some practice. I have some really large buns to do soon, and it will not work with them.


----------



## ThunderBunny (Nov 6, 2013)

I ordered one end of august and still haven't received it so my hubbys cousin built one for us...I got the same excuses....not a way to run a business.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I made my own wringer about two years ago, I made a video of me using it and had it on youtube but then the maker of the rabbit wringer sent me an email sating it was patent pending and he would file lawsuit against me. It had ever occurred to me that a piece of angle iron with a metal bar could be patented, that was over two years ago and I still don not see anything on the website about it being patented or a patent number so I am guessing he did not get a patent


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

bassmaster17327 said:


> I made my own wringer about two years ago, I made a video of me using it and had it on youtube but then the maker of the rabbit wringer sent me an email sating it was patent pending and he would file lawsuit against me. It had ever occurred to me that a piece of angle iron with a metal bar could be patented, that was over two years ago and I still don not see anything on the website about it being patented or a patent number so I am guessing he did not get a patent


Unless you copied his design exactly, I doubt he can successfully enforce the patent. 

(ref 35 U.S.C. 271 subset (g)1-



> A product which is made by a patented process will, for purposes of this title, not be considered to be so made afterâ
> (1) it is materially changed by subsequent processes


http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/USCODE-2011-title35/html/USCODE-2011-title35-partIII-chap28-sec271.htm

I'd be willing to bet that your design is different in material, size and placement/shape of the components. Just saying.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You can make a patented item for your own use without infringing. It's only when you sell them or are making money from, say selling the video of how to make them, that you are infringing.


----------



## R&M's BB Farm (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey everyone! Thanks for all your input. As you know hind sight is 20/20. I plan on giving him 2 more weeks, and then I will try to get a refund. Paypal has a 60 day time limit for refunds, so it might be difficult. On a lighter note we harvested our 1st batch of rabbit today, NZ/Ca crosses 11 weeks, 5 total, dressed out at 13.79 lbs. Does that sound about right?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Both my friend and I ordered one several months ago and still have not received them. Frustrating.


----------



## Megaputz (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, one of these.
I wouldn't be able to use it 

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/dimensions-of-a-rabbit-wringer.15134/


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

I don't get it............what is it supposed to do????????????


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Slide their neck between the angle iron and the rod, then grab the back legs and pull.. Internal decapitation.

Basically the stick method hanging on the wall.


----------



## Megaputz (Feb 4, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuSY9OCD0Zo[/ame]


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I have heard before that they have TERRIBLE service. I follow a lady's blog, and she loves her's, but says the customer service was horrid.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

If anyone is interested in reading the patent application.. 

http://www.google.com/patents/US20100105305


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

i want one, ive looked at them on youtube for couple yrs but when i saw the price i changed my mind. i cant do metal work but i guess i need to find someone who can.........i use the broom stick method and it works great but this wringer would be alot easier and handier to use, no doubt.


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

How much do they cost? I can make that for around 1$ in material and about 10 min of my time


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

smalltime said:


> How much do they cost? I can make that for around 1$ in material and about 10 min of my time


http://rabbitwringer.com/html/online_store.php


you make them for a decent price and im willing to talk


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

Dead Rabbit said:


> http://rabbitwringer.com/html/online_store.php
> 
> 
> you make them for a decent price and im willing to talk


How many would you want?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Be careful about making and selling them. There is a patent pending and that could lead to problem if you're making and selling them... 

Anyone could weld up their own and use it without infringing though.. .or find a friend to make you one.


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

We all friends here right :buds:


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

smalltime said:


> How many would you want?



two. course if we are infringing on anyones "rights" i wont buy them. but i dont mind donating to your favorite charity


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

smalltime said:


> We all friends here right :buds:


I'll be your best good friend,,,,we'll be like peas and carrots.


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm moving to Spotsylvania Va. at the end of march, Ima need a friend out there lol I'll pm ya.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

When we had rabbits we just used a hatchet and chopped their heads off like we did our chickens. Easy peasy. I just don't understand the need to buy anything else but a hatchet. But that's just me. :shrug:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Spots is just down the road from me.. and yep.. I got a welder..

We're starting to move outta here at the start of June.. You can have this town..


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Dead Rabbit said:


> http://rabbitwringer.com/html/online_store.php
> 
> 
> you make them for a decent price and im willing to talk


Mercy, Mercy, for that price----If I was building these(had the patent) I would be working 12/15 hrs per day, offering next day shipping------instead of my customers having to wait months to get one.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

txplowgirl said:


> When we had rabbits we just used a hatchet and chopped their heads off like we did our chickens. Easy peasy. I just don't understand the need to buy anything else but a hatchet. But that's just me. :shrug:



hatchet causes alot more trauma to the neck and shoulder regions. plus its a bloody mess. and not near as easy as the broom stick method. this wringer even takes it to another level of ease. 

i used to bust um in the head then cut their heads off. few yrs like that i switched over to stick method. it was a very good move.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Dead Rabbit said:


> hatchet causes alot more trauma to the neck and shoulder regions. plus its a bloody mess. and not near as easy as the broom stick method. this wringer even takes it to another level of ease.
> 
> i used to bust um in the head then cut their heads off. few yrs like that i switched over to stick method. it was a very good move.



You know, now that I look back on that the last few rabbits we had that I helped my mom dispatch was with a broken broomstick about 3 ft long. She said it was a lot cleaner and it was. Wow, I had forgotten about that until you mentioned it. 

Sorry, I do apologize for jumping the gun there.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

txplowgirl said:


> You know, now that I look back on that the last few rabbits we had that I helped my mom dispatch was with a broomstick. She said it was a lot cleaner and it was. Wow, I had forgotten about that until you mentioned it.
> 
> Sorry, I do apologize for jumping the gun there.


no worries here.

i would never mis-lead you.


----------



## Megaputz (Feb 4, 2013)

My meathod... which is to knock the rabbit behind the head with an old window counterweight.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpDmHG_8pwE[/ame]

He uses a 'killboard' which would be simple to make.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXAhzfqhMNE[/ame]

The patent pending thing. Unless you go into mass production and are activly marketing the device... making five or six at cost in private sales there won't bring any lawsuits.

It's a piece of angle iron with a bent rod attached. Any local metal shop should be able to make one up for you for under $20 if you provide a photo/drawing and dimensions.


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

My version of the rabbit wringer...


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

looks like it will do the job.


----------



## redneckrabbit (Oct 9, 2013)

I made me one today and intend to make several for my "friends". ;-) Seems to work great.


----------

